# Instant buyback on iPhone 3GS, 4 and 4S from eBay



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thought this was kind of interesting. eBay.ca in conjunction with Staples.ca is offering something called *InstantSale*, where you can get an *automatic buyback for your iPhone 3GS, 4 or 4S*. 

The site would offer $356.64 for an iPhone 4S 32GB in excellent condition with USB cable for example. (Not a bad instant offer) 

Here is the about section for the site:

_"eBay Instant Sale is a different way to get cash for your used electronics on eBay. With Instant Sale, you can get an immediate cash offer in three easy steps – and less than 60 seconds.

In the case of Instant Sale in Canada, eBay is working with Staples, a major Canadian retailer and a Top-Rated eBay Seller with an excellent track record of customer satisfaction and service, is buying your device. You can see their feedback score as a seller on eBay on their eBay store page. Throughout the Instant Sale pages, whenever we use the term “we” or “us”, we mean eBay and/or Staples. Canada Inc.

eBay Instant Sale was conceived by a team of eBay employees in early 2010 who debuted the idea – then called “Resell, Reuse, Recycle” – at eBay’s Innovation Expo. After generating lots of buzz and excitement around the company, the idea was incubated in eBay’s sustainability team, where it was taken from concept to pilot in just over six months. In October 2010, eBay Instant Sale was launched to the public in the United States and quickly became one of the flagship programs within the eBay electronics vertical. The program has been extended to Canada starting December 2011.

To date, the program has generated more than four million offers for devices that range from smartphones to iPads, and has established itself as one of the most competitive electronics trade-in destinations on the web."_

The site also offers buybacks on Samsung and RIM devices.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> The site also offers buybacks on Samsung and RIM devices.


Wouldn't it cost more to ship the RIM item than it's worth? :lmao:


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a pretty decent deal. Seeing that there will likely be a flood of iPhones in the market. Something worth considering.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Mmm, I didn't see if there's a distinction between factory unlocked or carrier locked. You would expect there to be greater value in factory unlocked.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

lightbulb said:


> Mmm, I didn't see if there's a distinction between factory unlocked or carrier locked. You would expect there to be greater value in factory unlocked.


Why? Carrier unlocked and factory unlocked are exactly the same.

Edit: Apparently, I'm unable to understand English today.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Why? Carrier unlocked and factory unlocked are exactly the same.


He's comparing unlocked to locked, not carrier unlocked.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

monokitty said:


> He's comparing unlocked to locked, not carrier unlocked.


Yeah. Not entirely sure how I missed that...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

$170 for a good condition iPhone4 w/ cable. I got $175 for my iPhone 3 when i sold it on kijiji two years ago when i upgraded to the 4 so this seems reasonable and something to consider pending a review of what local sales are going for when I get my iPhone 5 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Would one take out their sim before shipping?

Seriously considering.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

humm this looks like it's actually a really good deal, I am going to have to dig in a read the fine print a bit more but I think this is what I will do with mine


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Couple points that I've come across reading fine print:

The expect the device shipped within 5 days though they have a special promo where they need to be post dated by Oct 1st.

No mention about sim.

No mention of locked phones but considering the vast majority in Canada are locked on a carrier network, they must be ok...right?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

med8or said:


> Would one take out their sim before shipping?
> 
> Seriously considering.


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

I emailed them about the value of a factory unlocked iPhone 4/4S and the reply I received was they make no distinction. The offer is the same whether it's carrier locked or one purchased unlocked through Apple. I got a $218 offer on my factory unlocked iPhone 4. Looked on Kijiji and eBay and people are asking $350 or more....whether they get that much or not is another question.


----------

